# Valle del Mantaro - Un lugar hermoso



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

El Valle del Mantaro es un valle que se encuentra en la Region Junin y que lo conforman las provincias de Huancayo, Jauja, Concepcion y Chupaca.
Es uno de los valles mas grandes del Peru, es un valle que tiene lugares muy hermosos y agradables para vivir, comercializar y pasar un buen rato, pero lamentablemete el INC de Junin y el INC nacional del Peru no promueve mucho.Hay muychos ejemplos claros de eso :

*La Virgen de Piedra Parada (Concepcion)
*Laguna de Paca (Jauja)
*Nevado Huaytapallana (Huancayo)
*Piscigranja de Ingenio (Huancayo)
*Convento de Sta. Rosa de Ocopa (Concepcion)
*Museo del "Tigre Diente de Sable" Huacrapuquio (Huancayo)
*Dist. de San Jeronimo de Tunan (Huancayo)
*Dist. de Ayala (Concepcion)
*Dist. de Pucara (Huancayo)
*Dist. de Cochas (Huancayo)
*Dist. de Parihuanca (Huancayo)
*Ruinas de Warivilca (Huancayo)
*Museo de Warivilca (Huancayo)
*Ruinas de San Jeronimo (Huancayo)
*Laguna de Huacrapuquio (Chupaca)
*Casona Ugarte Leon (Concepcion)
*Feria de Huancavelica (Huancayo)
*Psigranja de Miraflores (Huancayo)
*Ruinas de Arwaturo (Huancayo)
*Convento de Ayala (Concepcion)
En fin, hay muchos mas lugares que ni yo conocia y que me faltan concocer.
Son poco conocidos difundidos regionalmete, nacionalmente y localmente, ademas son mas de los 5 o 6 que aparecen el los folletitos del INC como :
-Plaza Huanmanmarca (Huancayo)
-Cerrito de La Libertad (Huancayo)
-Plaza Constitucion (Huancayo)
-Laguna de Paca (Jauja)
-Nevado Huaytapallana (Huancayo)
-Parque de la Identidad Huanca (Huancayo)

Nota :No se si lo conozcan, no creo, pero mis padres me dijeron que conocen un lugar que queda pasando la psigranja de Miraflores, no tiene ni nombre, pero existe una catarata con arboles, flores, piedras que aparentan ser talladas, pero ni rastro de actividad humana, en fin lugares que faltan conocer por el mismo INC.

PD: Luego coloco las fotos.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Es un lugar que espero que conocer..... y lo voy a conocer.


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Pensé que habían fotos :colbert:


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Si espera.


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Estas no son el lugar tallado, son imagenes del bosque dorado:



























Ruinas de Arwaturo:








El lugar tallado, solo se llega caminando por una montaña pasando 2 cataratas, es dificil.


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Se ve muy bacán.


----------

